# UKC October 18th



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 
NORTH-WESTERN AMERICAN ESKIMO ASSOCIATION
MC CLELLAN (I) CONF JS 
(Host Club for National American Eskimo Dog Association National Show)
Oct 18; S1 Barbara Marin JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:15-8:15 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Oct 18; S2 Dennis Blickenstaff JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:15-8:15 am Show 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS $10; NLC $5; PE $20 received by October 3, 2009
Lions Gate Hotel & Conference Center, 3410 Westover Street 95652; Take 1-80 North toward Sacramento. Exit at Watt Ave. ramp; left turn onto Watt Ave.; left onto Palm Ave.; left onto Arnold Drive. Follow signs to Lions Gate Hotel & Conference Center, For directions from other locations, please log onto Sacramento Hotel, Lions Gate Hotel in Sacramento California FMI: N-WAEA Home
Chairperson: Louise Hill (559) 674-2860 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Sue Lunsford, 1372 W College Ave, Santa Rosa CA 95401 (707) 526-1757 [email protected]


----------

